# HTTP-Header-Inspektor-Servlet



## baumko (9. Jun 2016)

Hallo Forum,

ich bin dabei ein paar Servlet aufgaben zu lösen. Nun habe ich eine Aufgabe vor mir liegen, welche ich nicht verstehe. Gerne würde ich meinen Ansatz posten doch leider habe ich keinen. Die letzte Aufgabe die ich bearbeitet habe war eine simple Hello World Aufgabe und nun sowas 
Ich weiß einfach nicht was ausgegeben werden soll.
Bitte um Hilfe danke

Die Aufgabe ist im Anhang zu finden


----------



## stg (9. Jun 2016)

Im Response Body sollst du den Header vom Request senden.


----------

